
Php.js - PHP VM with JavaScript - run that PHP code in JavaScript - zburt
http://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/x360w/phpjs_php_vm_with_javascript_run_that_php_code_in/
======
tectonic
I think this is cross-compiling, not using emscripten, which is pretty
impressive.

